# rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler



## homer78 (26. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen vor ein paar Tagen habe ich 4 Schwarzangler bei mir am Privatteich erwischt ( ohne Fang ) habe natürlich sofort die Polizei gerufen und Anzeige erstattet. Meine Frage ist welche rechtlichen Folgen kommen auf sie zu, sie waren z.T. volljährig z.T. minderjährig mit und ohne Jahresfischereischein, passiert denen überhaupt was oder wird das wegen Geringfügigkeit sofort eingestellt ? 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Hallo!

Die einhundertunddrölfte Frage zum Thema Fischwilderei... 

Aber macht nix, ist ja schnell beantwortet:

Also, es handelt sich um Fischwilderei gemäß § 293 StGB. Gesetzestext nebst Strafandrohung guckst Du hier: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__293.html

Die Frage, ob die Leute einen Fischereischein haben, ist dabei NICHT von Bedeutung, für die Fischwilderei kommt es nur darauf an, ob man für das betreffende Gewässer einen Erlaubnisschein hat.

Mag natürlich sein, dass sowas eingestellt wird, aber es kann auch durchaus zu einer empfindlichen Strafe führen. Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass Du aus Flensburg kommst. Tja, dann... Ich war als Rechtsreferendar bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in FL und meine Ausbilderin war u. a. für den Bereich Kappeln zuständig, wo sie den "Schwarzanglern" (unjuristisch ausgedrückt...) an der Schlei immer gut einen reingewürgt hat. Aber das wird natürlich auch von Staatsanwalt zu Staatsanwalt unterschiedlich gehandhabt.

Schönen Gruß aus Plön

Jörg


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

In einem geschlossenem Gewässer, in dem Fische eindeutig einem Eigentümer zugeodnet werden können, liegt bei Fang DIEBSTAHL, ohne Fang VERSUCHTER DIEBSTAHL vor.

"Fischwilderei" wird nur auf "nicht geschlossene" Gewässer angewandt, in denen Fische wandern können und deswegen kein eindeutiger Eigentümer zugeordent werden kann.

Das Angeln OHNE staatl. Fischereischein ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Wenn es sich um einen geschlossenen Teich handelt, muss ich Toni_1962 Recht geben. Das hatte ich (vielleicht wegen der Häufigkeit der Frage...) überlesen.


----------



## heinzrch (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Was lernen wir daraus: wer nen Schwarzangler beobachtet, immer erst warten, bis er nen Fisch hat, und dann greifen


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus: wer nen Schwarzangler beobachtet, immer erst warten, bis er nen Fisch hat, und dann greifen


 
das wäre das aller Beste !!!:m

zumindest aber dringend warten, bis er die Angel ausgeworfen hat und AKTIV angelt, sonst wird in der derzeit angewandten Praxis das Verfahren eingestellt 
... besonders wichtig ist es, den Angler bei mehreren anwesenden Personen eindeutig  vor der Polizei in der Gruppe als den, der aktiv geangelt hat, zu identifizieren !


----------



## esox_105 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

... am besten vorher ein paar schöne Beweisfotos knipsen.


----------



## Marlin1 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Das wird euch alles nicht viel helfen !

In der Regel, wenn kein Schaden entstanden ist, wird erst gar kein 
Verfahren eröffnet werden.

Viel besser dran seit ihr, wenn die Jungs schon ein paar Fische gefangen
und die nicht ordnungsgemäß versorgt haben.
Wegen Tierquälerei ist schon immer ein Verfahren eingeleitet und auch
entsprechend bestraft worden.

Also vergesst die ganze Schwarzfischerei und plädiert auf Tierquälerei wenn ihr da etwas erreichen wollt !

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Das wird euch alles nicht viel helfen !
> 
> In der Regel, wenn kein Schaden entstanden ist, wird erst gar kein
> Verfahren eröffnet werden.
> ...


 
Hi Reinhold,#h

Fisch gefangen = Diebstahl ... 
Fisch versucht zu fangen = versuchter Diebstahl
so einfach ist das und das wird auch so nach BGB geahndet 

... habe genügend Gerichtsakten dazu ...

aber "nicht ordnungsgemäß versorgt" (du meinst falsch getötet?) = Tierquälerei? |kopfkrat
Den § zeige mir mal bitte !! (Abgesehen von der Unmöglichkeit des glaubwürdigen Beweises)


----------



## Nullstein (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

...wenn Ihr Euch hier schon so mit gesetzlichen Spitzfindigkeiten auseinandersetzt solltet Ihr vielleicht auch mal überlegen, wie es aussieht, wenn man eine Straftat(Diebstahl) hätte verhindern können, dies aber nicht tut, sondern erst die Vollendung derselben abwartet...

afaik ist sowas auch strafbar...


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



Nullstein schrieb:


> ...wenn Ihr Euch hier schon so mit gesetzlichen Spitzfindigkeiten auseinandersetzt solltet Ihr vielleicht auch mal überlegen, wie es aussieht, wenn man eine Straftat(Diebstahl) hätte verhindern können, dies aber nicht tut, sondern erst die Vollendung derselben abwartet...
> 
> afaik ist sowas auch strafbar...


 
Herr "Anwalt der Schwarzangler", 
ungehinderte Nutzung meines Sees für alle zum Angeln .. würde das dir reichen? oder sollte ich doch auch noch die Angeln montiert zur Verfügung stellen ... denn nichts geht über guten Service :m


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Die eingeleiteten Verfahren für Fischwilderei gem. § 293 StGB sind von der Staatsanwaltschaft Oldenburg z.B. alle eingestellt worden. Ich wäre auch für eine Einstellung, wenn der Beschuldigte noch nicht negativ in Erscheinung getreten ist, aber man hätte in jedem Fall die Einstellung mit einer Geldbuße von z.B. 200.-EURO verbinden können.... das hätte den Leuten ganz schön weh getan!

Die Staatsanwaltschaft in Osnabrück soll ganz anders an solche Fälle ´rangehen und auch "verknacken" - schade, dass das Recht so unterschiedlich sein kann!

grüßt die Heringe
Karauschenjäger
..................................


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Die eingeleiteten Verfahren für Fischwilderei gem. § 293 StGB sind von der Staatsanwaltschaft Oldenburg z.B. alle eingestellt worden.
> ..................................


 

Es geht in diesem Falle um DIEBSTAHL von EIGENTUM nach BGB !!!

Bitte vorherige Postings lesen #h

Die Verfolgung von Fischwilderei hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab .... aber eben in diesem Fall nicht zutreffend und übertragbar ... #h


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es geht in diesem Falle um DIEBSTAHL von EIGENTUM nach BGB !!!
> 
> Bitte vorherige Postings lesen #h


 
Also, zunächst mal hattest Du ja Recht, dass es sich hier um (ggf. nur versuchten)  Diebstahl - und nicht um Fischwilderei - handelt. Aber seit wann steht Diebstahl im BGB und nicht mehr im StGB? ;+


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



Nordlicht1975 schrieb:


> Also, zunächst mal hattest Du ja Recht, dass es sich hier um (ggf. nur versuchten) Diebstahl - und nicht um Fischwilderei - handelt. Aber seit wann steht Diebstahl im BGB und nicht mehr im StGB? ;+


 
So sagte ich es zwar nicht, war aber sicherlich mißverständlich von mir dargestellt #h.

Jetzt verständlicher:

Fische in geschlossenen Gewässern gelten nach § 960 BGB (Wilde Tiere) als Eigentum, weswegen der Fang eines Fisches als DIEBSTAHL verfolgt wird:

*§ 960*
*Wilde Tiere*

*(1) Wilde Tiere sind herrenlos, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden. Wilde Tiere in Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos. *
.


----------



## Nullstein (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Hi Toni,

kein Grund für einen persönlichen Angriff!

Ich bin bestimmt kein Freund von Schwarzanglern. Auch ich besitze einen Teich, welchen ich bewirtschafte und immer wieder aufs neue besetze. Ja, auch ich habe Probleme mit Schwarzanglern...

Aber ich fürchte, jede weitere Diskussion ist müßig. Darum werde ich mich nur noch aufs lesen konzentrieren.


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

@ Toni_1962

Nun gut, wenn Du lediglich EIGENTUM im Sinne des BGB meintest, passt es ja wieder.

Und nun noch ein kleiner Hinweis, da ich den Eindruck habe, dass der eine oder andere hier die Auswirkungen einer Strafanzeige bzw. eines Strafverfahrens etwas falsch einschätzt.



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Das wird euch alles nicht viel helfen !
> 
> In der Regel, wenn kein Schaden entstanden ist, wird erst gar kein
> Verfahren eröffnet werden.
> ...


 
Das klingt so, als wärt ihr der Meinung, dass ein Strafverfahren dem Geschädigten irgendeinen Vorteil bringt (z. B. Schadensersatz usw). Das ist aber NICHT der Fall!

Im Strafverfahren tritt der Geschädigte (in aller Regel) nur als Zeuge auf. Auch dann, wenn der Beschuldigte verurteilt wird, kann sich der Geschädigte nichts davon kaufen. Es gibt zwar Fälle, in denen eine Zahlung an den Geschädigten zur Bewährungsauflage gemacht wird, aber das kommt nicht allzu oft vor (mal abgesehen davon, dass wir bei so einem Fall - also Fischdiebstahl - nicht mal annähernd in den Bereich einer Freiheitsstrafe und damit eines Bewährungsbeschlusses kommen...). Noch seltener ist das sogenannte Adhäsionsverfahren, was letztendlich bedeutet, dass der Geschädigte einen eventuellen Schadensersatzanspruch aus der Straftat in dem Strafverfahren geltend machen kann. Aber wie gesagt, das ist praktisch nicht von allzu großer Bedeutung.

Ansonsten gilt, dass ein Geschädigter eventuelle Ansprüche immer in einem Zivilprozess (also A gegen B, nicht die Staatsgewalt gegen A wie in einem Strafprozess) durchsetzen muss - falls nicht außergerichtlich etwas gezahlt wird, was ja auch vorkommt.

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? :m

Schönen Gruß aus dem hohen Norden

Jörg


----------



## heinzrch (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Jetzt noch eine Frage an die Experten: wenn ich an einem seit Jahrzehnten nachweislich nicht fischereilich genutztem Gewässer (verwilderter Tümpel im Wald, Stadtparkteich etc.) fische, und einen staatl. Fischereischein habe, wie sieht es dann aus? -  Ich kenn da so nen kleinen Waldsee im Stadtwald, voll mit Wasserpest, aber auch dicken Karauschen und Schleien....:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



Nullstein schrieb:


> Hi Toni,
> 
> kein Grund für einen persönlichen Angriff!
> 
> ...


 

..... |wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Und noch kurz etwas zu der folgenden Formulierung (hatte ich eben vergessen):



Marlin1 schrieb:


> und plädiert auf Tierquälerei


 
Leute, in einem Strafverfahren ist die rechtliche Bewertung eines Sachverhaltes nicht eure Sache, sondern allein die der Staatsanwaltschaft und im Falle einer Anklageerhebung natürlich auch der Gerichte. In einer Strafanzeige ist für die Ermittlungsbehörden NUR der geschilderte Sachverhalt interessant, auch wenn die Anzeige meist "wegen Delikt XY" (z. B. Betruges) erstattet wird.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Moin Heinz,

irgendjemand wird auch dieser Wald mit seinem Tümpel gehören und dann braucht man halt eine Fischereierlaubnis, wie auch immer sie aussehen mag, diese Genehmigung, ob mündlich oder schriftlich!

Das Problem haben wir manchmal an den städt. Regenrückhaltebecken mit der "schwarzangelerischen Entschuldigung: "Die sind doch öffentlich (und damit frei (?) !"

Irgendjemand gehört so ein Gewässer und da müßte man schon mal fragen, bevor man sich in die "Nesseln" setzt!

Grüßt die Heringe
Karauschenjäger
................................................


----------



## andre23 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

...nun kommt mal wieder zurueck in die realitæt....

...oder glaubt ihr ersthaft, dass ein "schwarzangler" mit einem 12cm rotauge in der tasche wegen vollendeten diebstahl verurteilt wird???....da lacht sich der staatsanwalt ins fæuschen...

§293 strafgesetzbuch...der die handlung als straftat-fischwilderei- bestimmt...

§26  1 nr......landesfischereigesetz (fuer mecklenburg vorpommern)...der die handlug als ordnungswidrigkeit bestimmt....


----------



## Haggard (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Und wenn es nur ein 3cm Stichling ist , was meinst Du weswegen manche Leute vor den Kadi gezogen werden.
Sag doch mal zu jemanden A****loch und wenn er Dich anzeigt , wirst schon sehen ,wo das endet.

Diebstahl ist Diebstahl , egal wie hoch der Wert und darum geht es auch nicht , sondern ums Prinzip. Ich würde auch jeden Schwarzangler wegen Hausfriedensbruch , Wandalismus und Diebstahl anzeigen , wenn jemand auf mein zukünftiges ,  eingezäuntes Grundstück gelangen sollte.


----------



## andre23 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

es gibt auch noch eine regelung unter 50/100€ im falle des diebstahls....du bist dann bei der polizei aktenkundig...kommst als ersttæter aber nie vor gericht...die verfahren werden eingestellt...und beim erneuten verstoss geht es dann møglicher weise weiter...

...den richter møchte ich sehen, der dich wegen entnahme eines 3cm stiching wegen vollendeten diebstahl verurteilt...


----------



## Chevyuser (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

naja obwohl wir noch keine fische haben wurd bei uns auch schon eingebroche. nur dumm das derjenige gut über den zaun kam und dahinter in den stolperdraht hineinrutschte bestehend aus nato stacheldraht. da gehts den berg runter und da haben wir das zeugs getarnt verlegt :m.


----------



## Haggard (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

@Chevyuser
Kann sowas nicht rechtliche Folgen für den Grundstücksbesitzer haben  , wenn der Eindringling Anzeige erstattet , falls er sich was getan hat ?


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



Haggard schrieb:


> @Chevyuser
> Kann sowas nicht rechtliche Folgen für den Grundstücksbesitzer haben  , wenn der Eindringling Anzeige erstattet , falls er sich was getan hat ?



rofl...ja soweit kommts noch.


----------



## raubangler (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



NorbertF schrieb:


> rofl...ja soweit kommts noch.



Ja, soweit kommt es wirklich.
Wenn sich dann noch ein Kind an einem versteckt angebrachten Natodraht verletzt, der nur zu diesem Zweck dort angebracht wurde....
Selbstschussanlagen und Fangeisen sind übrigens auch verboten.


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Ohja ein Kind das jemand zufällig über den Zaun geworfen hat 
Witziges Land, Täterschutz ist wirklich toll hier.
Ein Paradies sozusagen!


----------



## hotte50 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ohja ein Kind das jemand zufällig über den Zaun geworfen hat
> Witziges Land



stimmt.....ein witziges Land hier, in dem es Menschen gibt, welche Tierschutz höher bewerten als Kinderschutz. #d


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Häh? Wie kommst du jetzt auf Kinderschutz?
Die Rede war von eingezäuntem Gelände. Da sind keine Kinder.

genausowenig wie die auf ner Autobahn rumlaufen, auf einem Bundeswehr Manövergelände oder in einem Schwarzpulverschiesstand.

Wenn du noch ein blödsinniges Argument suchst: Nazi könntest du mich noch nennen, auch immer sehr beliebt als billiges Ko-Argument.


----------



## hotte50 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

lies mal ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen....



NorbertF schrieb:


> Häh? Wie kommst du jetzt auf Kinderschutz?
> Die Rede war von eingezäuntem Gelände. Da sind keine Kinder. soso......da sind also keine Kinder. Schon mal dran gedacht, das Kinder auch gelegentlich über Zäune klettern, ohne gleich kriminelle Absichten zu haben ??  ach......sorry....bei dir werden die ja über Zäune geworfen. Aus deinem Post ist deutlich erkennbar, das dir eben genau der Kinderschutz irgendwo am Arxxh vorbeigeht. #d
> 
> genausowenig wie die auf ner Autobahn rumlaufen auch dort soll es gelegentlich schon Kinder gegeben haben, auf einem Bundeswehr Manövergelände oder in einem Schwarzpulverschiesstand. Interessante Argumente, befinden sich noch weitere dieser Art in deiner Mottenkiste ??? #d
> ...


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Dann würde ich vorschlagen die Zäune auch zu verbieten, nicht dass sich einer was bricht beim Drüberklettern. Das wäre nur konsequent. Oder?

Ausserdem würde ich zu Hause Fenster und Türen immer offenlassen, wenn einer die Scheibe einschlägt (ohne kriminelle Absichten), dann könnte er sich sonst schneiden.
Ausserdem scharfe Gegenstände entfernen und alle Kanten mit Schaumstoff abkleben.
Nicht dass sich einer stösst wenn er im Finstern da rumtappt.


----------



## J-son (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

|good:

...aber der Vollständigkeit halber:
ich habe Anfang/Mitte der 80er von einem Fall gehört, bei dem ein Autobesitzer als Diebstahlsicherung ein Nagelbrett unter die Sitzbezüge seines Fahrersitzes gelegt hat. Der Autoknacker wurde schwer verletzt (sehr schmerzempfindliche Gegend, die Sitzfläche) und erstattete Anzeige.
Der gute Mann hat Recht bekommen...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Chris7 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Auch wenn die Diskussion bzgl. Stachel- bzw. Natodraht natürlich völlig Offtopic ist... 

Wenn ich mich mal 20 oder 25 Jahre zurück erinnere... Als ich, weil ich meinem Angeldrang nachgebend auch vor keinem Zaun halt gemacht habe, als Kind mit zerfetzter Hose und "aufgeschrabbten" Körperteilen nach Hause gekommen bin und meinen Eltern erzählt habe wie das passiert ist, dann wurde da kein Gedanke an eine Anzeige verschwendet! Dann wurde ich höchstens mal gefragt, ob ich sie noch alle Beisammen habe, mit der neuen Hose so einen Scheiß zu machen... #t. Und im nächsten Atemzug wurde gefragt, ob ich irgend etwas kaputt gemacht hätte... Aber, jetzt wüßte ich für die Zukunft ja sicherlich Bescheid... |rolleyes

Wir lachen heute oftmals über die Amerikaner und ihre aberwitzigen Gerichtsurteile. Meiner Meinung nach kommen wir Deutschen da mittlerweile sehr nah ran... #q


----------



## andre23 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

und da sind wir beim thema selbstjustiz....

...seit wann wird eine straftat, mit einer anderen straftat beglichen...wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn jeder so reagiert....


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Wenn jeder wie reagiert? Einen Zaun aufstellt?
Mit Stacheldraht auch noch?


> Dann wurde ich höchstens mal gefragt, ob ich sie noch alle Beisammen habe, mit der neuen Hose so einen Scheiß zu machen... . Und im nächsten Atemzug wurde gefragt, ob ich irgend etwas kaputt gemacht hätte...


genau...und den Arsch hätt ich noch vollbekommen


----------



## andre23 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

wenn jemand versteckten stacheldraht bewusst verlegt....um anderen zu schaden...

....da fehlt mir jegliches verstændniss....

...und du weisst wie es ist...kinder tollen und kriechen ueberall herum...und wenn sie sich dann schwer verletzen hørt der spass "eigenschutz" auf...


----------



## hotte50 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



andre23 schrieb:


> wenn jemand versteckten stacheldraht bewusst verlegt....um anderen zu schaden...
> 
> ....da fehlt mir jegliches verstændniss....



genau das meine ich auch.......wenn jemand bewußt, in diesem Falle sogar den extrem gefährlichen Natodraht, *verdeckt* verlegt um bei unberechtigten Zutritt Menschen schwer zu verletzen und sogar in Kauf nimmt, das die Person Gefahr läuft, zu verbluten......der ist in meinen Augen kriminell und gehört bestraft. 

Nur um eins klar zu stellen: ich befürworte keinesfalls  irgendeine Art von  kriminellen Aktivitäten (hier das eindringen auf ein befriedetes Grundstück), bin aber in Bezug auf Abwehr derartiger Vergehen der Meinung, das nicht jeder gute Zweck die Mittel heiligt.

Wer so etwas gut heißt, der.............(das führe ich besser nicht weiter aus


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



> genau das meine ich auch.......wenn jemand bewußt, in diesem Falle sogar den extrem gefährlichen Natodraht, verdeckt verlegt um bei unberechtigten Zutritt Menschen schwer zu verletzen und sogar in Kauf nimmt, das die Person Gefahr läuft, zu verbluten......der ist in meinen Augen kriminell und gehört bestraft.



Da habt ihr doch wohl Recht. Das kleine Wörtchen macht den Unterschied. Das "verdeckt verlegt" hab ich wohl ignoriert.
Da ist dann kein grosser Unterschied zu Landminen mehr.


----------



## Haggard (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Naja ich werde später an den Maschendrahtzaun Rosen , Brombeeren und diverse Dornenbüsche pflanzen , ich denke das wird wohl erlaubt sein 
Zwar dauert das 1-2 Jahre , bis es gut verwachsen ist, aber das sind dann natürlich Abwehrmaßnahmen^^


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



NorbertF schrieb:


> rofl...ja soweit kommts noch.


 

hallo norbert,
du weißt anscheinend nicht, was es für den grundstücksbesitzer haben kann...
meine ellis wohnen auf den land und haben ein grundstück, mit hof und garten. natürlich gehören dazu auch noch ein paar viecher, wie katzen, kaninchen, hühner und auch 3 jagdhunde (2 gehören meinem dad und einer mir). 
nun hat es sich zugetan, dass sich so ein idiot in den kopf gesetzt hat bei uns einzubrechen und es kommt, wie es kommen muss. der macht übers hoftor und wird von den hunden gestellt. er muss wohl versucht haben sich zu wehren oder zu flüchten, so hat einer der hunde ihn am ärmel geschnappt und ihm die jacke zerrissen.
da wir daheim waren, sind wir raus und haben den typen festgehalten, bis die polizei kam... und nun kommt die härte! der typ hat mich angezeigt, weil mein hund (hannoverscher schweisshund) ihn halt "angegriffen" hatte. also, was passiert? ich vor gericht weil er die anzeige nicht zurückzieht und der staatsanwalt wohl arbeitgeil war. 
raus kam dann im endeffekt ein freispruch für mich, da am hoftor ein schil mit "vorsicht, bissiger hund" hängt und der typ schließlich unberechtigt auf das grundstück gekommen ist


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Na immerhin...ich hatte jetzt schon fast befürchtet die haben dich verknackt. Mittlerweile traut man denen ja alles zu.
Und der Einbrecher, wurde der verurteilt oder habt ihr den gar nicht angezeigt? Dann war das ja evtl. seine Strategie...einfach mal in die Offensive, so als beste Verteidigung.


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

dem konnte man ausser unerlaubten betreten nichts nachweisen (die hunde waren etwas zu schnell ;-) ), aber der kommt bei uns bestimmt nicht mehr auf den hof.


----------



## FeliXius (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

also ich hab auch mal gehört dass jemand nen Fußball mit beton gefüllt hat und auf sein (nicht eingezäuntes) grundstück gelegt hat. als dann jemand vorbeigekommen ist und aus jux gegen den ball getreten hat hat er(also der treter^^) anzeige erstattet und recht bekommen...ist ja so ähnlich...


----------



## Chevyuser (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Also unser zaun ist 2,5m hoch oben ist natodraht angebracht hängt aber auf unsere seite des grundstücks! also selbst wenn jemand an den zaun fällt passiert garnix nur wer versucht drüber zu kommen. derjenige kam damals rüber weil unser stacheldraht noch nicht ganz fertig war!


----------



## Chris7 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



FeliXius schrieb:


> also ich hab auch mal gehört dass jemand nen Fußball mit beton gefüllt hat und auf sein (nicht eingezäuntes) grundstück gelegt hat. als dann jemand vorbeigekommen ist und aus jux gegen den ball getreten hat hat er(also der treter^^) anzeige erstattet und recht bekommen...ist ja so ähnlich...




Na, da sehe ich aber schon einen Unterschied. Auf der einen Seite geht es um den Schutz des Eigentums und eventuell sogar um den Schutz des eigenen Lebens. Die Geschichte mit dem Ball ist ein ganz übler Scherz, der darauf abzielte, daß sich Leute "spielend" verletzen. Beim treten gegen einen Ball besteht sehr wohl ein Unterschied zum unerlaubten überqueren einer abgesperrten Grundstücksgrenze.


----------



## Kalle25 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Ok Leute,

wenden wir uns wieder dem eigentlichen Thema zu.


----------



## raubangler (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



FeliXius schrieb:


> also ich hab auch mal gehört dass jemand nen Fußball mit beton gefüllt hat und auf sein (nicht eingezäuntes) grundstück gelegt hat. als dann jemand vorbeigekommen ist und aus jux gegen den ball getreten hat hat er(also der treter^^) anzeige erstattet und recht bekommen...ist ja so ähnlich...


 
Das habe ich mit meiner Mutter gemacht.
Da sie Gartenzwerge hasst, habe ich einen 80cm hohen Zwerg mit Beton und Armierungseisen ausgefüllt und das Eisen 1m tief in ihrem Garten einbetoniert.
Sie wollte ihn dann wegtreten......
Eine Anzeige gab es zwar nicht, aber|smash:


----------



## Chevyuser (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

naja son wildgewordner pitbull afem grdstück wär schon was feies nur würd ich ich dan nimmer aufs grundtück traue lol.
jezaber mal im ernst du hasd so ein hund aufem grundstück rummrennen und das beißt jemanden tot? wird man dann verknackt? wenn man überall schilder positioniert hat.


----------



## antonio (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



Chevyuser schrieb:


> naja son wildgewordner pitbull afem grdstück wär schon was feies nur würd ich ich dan nimmer aufs grundtück traue lol.
> jezaber mal im ernst du hasd so ein hund aufem grundstück rummrennen und das beißt jemanden tot? wird man dann verknackt? wenn man überall schilder positioniert hat.



wenn du deine schilder so schreibst wie du es hier tust kann es kein schwein lesen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Chevyuser (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

ja irgendwas stimmt nicht mit meiner tastatur die verschluckt immerwieder die buchstaben. musste bei diesem satz 4mal korrigieren!


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*

Mann, hier sind aber einige gut am Thema vorbei. Ist auch immer wieder erhebend, wenn sich Leute aus der Hose rechtlich äußern und andere angreifen, obwohl sie selbst ständig den Sachverhalt verändern, zu denen andere bereits Stellung bezogen haben.

Worüber wird also geredet?

Über Kinder, die einen dumme-Jungen-Streich machen?
Über Erwachsene, die glauben, in einem öffentlichen Gewässer zu angeln?
Über Erwachsene, die vorsätzlich erstmalig bewußt schwarz angeln?
Über eine Diebesbande, die vorbereitet und zusammenwirkend einen Forellenteich leerräumen?

Zu jedem dieser Sachverhalte gibt es unterschiedliche Antworten. Diese gehen von der Verfahrenseinstellung über eine Verfahrenseinstellung mit bestimmten Auflagen, der Verurteilung nach dem Diebstahls- oder Fischwildereiparagraphen mit Geld- oder Freiheitstrafe und kann die Einziehung des benutzten Angelgerätes ( auch wenn es anderen gehört ), die Einziehung des Fischerei- und Jagdscheines bis zur Einziehung des benutzten PKWs bedeuten. Das ist die mögliche Bandbreite.

Wenn ein Verfahren eingestellt wird - und man als Geschädigter
davon Kenntnis erhält, hat man noch immer die Möglichkeit der Beschwerde.


----------



## feinripp (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn du deine schilder so schreibst wie du es hier tust kann es kein schwein lesen.
> 
> gruß antonio



|jump:

sehr gut.. lol+


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: rechtliche Folgen für Schwarzangler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das habe ich mit meiner Mutter gemacht.
> Da sie Gartenzwerge hasst, habe ich einen 80cm hohen Zwerg mit Beton und Armierungseisen ausgefüllt und das Eisen 1m tief in ihrem Garten einbetoniert.
> Sie wollte ihn dann wegtreten......
> Eine Anzeige gab es zwar nicht, aber|smash:


Hat zwar nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun, aber ich schmeiß mich trotzdem weg! Was für eine perverse Idee! Und das mit deiner Mutter....#d


----------

